# Not trying but need help



## Mummy23beauts

I am very late, approximately 9days.. I took the map but I’m pretty sure my period should have arrived by now. I have done numerous pink and blue tests and keep getting faint shadow like lines within the time frame. 
Please have a look and tell me it’s in my head.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I do think I see a little something. Good luck, I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Cloudy0804

I can see it x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. I would test again with a pink dye


----------



## Mummy23beauts

I think it’s safe to say it is positive.. the lighting is awful but definitely blue and don’t need to sign my phone light on it. x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something :)


----------



## Bellaloo12

I can see something too. Maybe you had a longer cycle m/ovulated later this month thats why they are so faint x


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Bellaloo12 said:


> I can see something too. Maybe you had a longer cycle m/ovulated later this month thats why they are so faint x


My cycles were all over the place, would last 10-16days with a short break. So I’m not sure if I would count from my last period?


----------



## happycupcake

I think I would buy a pink dye test. I can see those, but they are very faint and I have had some very convincing blue lines before when I wasn’t pregnant so I don’t trust blue dyes! 
If you definitely are, I think you would be best off asking for an early scan to get an accurate date of your cycles weren’t really regular


----------



## Mummy23beauts

happycupcake said:


> I think I would buy a pink dye test. I can see those, but they are very faint and I have had some very convincing blue lines before when I wasn’t pregnant so I don’t trust blue dyes!
> If you definitely are, I think you would be best off asking for an early scan to get an accurate date of your cycles weren’t really regular

Thankyou for replying hun, I did a digi test so definitely am.. but I’ll wait a few weeks before having a scan x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations on the digi :dance:


----------



## Mummy23beauts

I’m not sure what is happening and I am scared to go to the drs.. so my tests have gone super light again and I spotted yesterday.. woke up today with nothing. I’m not hopeful but has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Suggerhoney

I hope ure OK and the spotting was nothing.


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Suggerhoney said:


> I hope ure OK and the spotting was nothing.

 Thankyou hun, unfortunately I did end up miscarrying. But DH and I are ttc again xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs: x


----------

